# How To Use Cotton Tape To Attach Band Sets To Your Pouch And Fork



## lightgeoduck

Some info is just a rehash of other tutorials out there, but there are many tips in the video to concider while using this tape.

You may already know the basics or want to revisit a certain portion of that video. So to help expedite the, you can click on the ">" in the right center of the video to skip to the next "chapter"..

Thanks






LGD

Note: I noticed I say "alright" alot


----------



## JLS:Survival

very cool idea thanks for sharing I will definitely try this out as I have been looking for an alternative material for pouch and fork tying, this will save on alot of TBG and my latex!!


----------



## wombat

interesting vid. I like the tape on the pouch, certainly nice and neat. but just curious, would it not be better to have the same width of tape for the forks, just longer so you can wrap it a bit more??


----------



## lightgeoduck

wombat said:


> interesting vid. I like the tape on the pouch, certainly nice and neat. but just curious, would it not be better to have the same width of tape for the forks, just longer so you can wrap it a bit more??


Better? hmm I think that would be a "6 of one,half a dozen of the other" sort of thing. Cutting it wide for a double wrap works great, and I am sure a thin strip wrapped multple of times would work just the same. I do know one thing is it:s easier to work with a fatter strip of tape then a long thin one. The stickiness of the tape assists with the hold more than the tension that:s for sure.

I also want to add if using this method on double bands that it works better if you wrap the tape around the first layer first, then again around the second layer of band...

Thanks for watching and your input

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

wombat said:


> interesting vid. I like the tape on the pouch, certainly nice and neat. but just curious, would it not be better to have the same width of tape for the forks, just longer so you can wrap it a bit more??


Wombat, I had to rethink that question.. your input would probably be best for slingshots that have attachment grooves in place.. for some reason I didn't factor that in, since I usually only use cotton tape on my round forks...

thanks

LGD


----------



## AJW

Senior Duck -

Your putting great stuff out there for us, good information, interesting clips. You say you rehash some older clips, the point is however, I saw it from you and it's new to me. I appreciate your posts.

Al


----------



## lightgeoduck

AJW said:


> Senior Duck -
> 
> Your putting great stuff out there for us, good information, interesting clips. You say you rehash some older clips, the point is however, I saw it from you and it's new to me. I appreciate your posts.
> 
> Al


thank you sir,, it is a pleasure if it at least helps one person... oh the other clips I was refering to were mine







... but I do think there are old traditional methods that use some for of tape , I just don't recall a reference...

Again, your comments are truly appreciated.

LGD


----------



## M.J

I'm going to try this on the next set of bands or tubes I make.

Unless I forget, then I won't


----------



## wombat

lightgeoduck said:


> interesting vid. I like the tape on the pouch, certainly nice and neat. but just curious, would it not be better to have the same width of tape for the forks, just longer so you can wrap it a bit more??


Wombat, I had to rethink that question.. your input would probably be best for slingshots that have attachment grooves in place.. for some reason I didn't factor that in, since I usually only use cotton tape on my round forks...

thanks

LGD
[/quote]

that was exactly what I had in mind. and just today I tried some duct tape ( didn't have the sports cotton tape) cut a piece about 130 mm long and 12 mm wide and I've got say it worked a treat!! It was a lot easier then tying the rubber. I've only had 50 shots so far and there has been NO movement. The only problem I can see is the longevity of the tape and whether it starts to fray but so far I'm convert!!
thanks for pointing me in, hopefully the right direction.


----------



## lightgeoduck

wombat said:


> interesting vid. I like the tape on the pouch, certainly nice and neat. but just curious, would it not be better to have the same width of tape for the forks, just longer so you can wrap it a bit more??


Wombat, I had to rethink that question.. your input would probably be best for slingshots that have attachment grooves in place.. for some reason I didn't factor that in, since I usually only use cotton tape on my round forks...

thanks

LGD
[/quote]

that was exactly what I had in mind. and just today I tried some duct tape ( didn't have the sports cotton tape) cut a piece about 130 mm long and 12 mm wide and I've got say it worked a treat!! It was a lot easier then tying the rubber. I've only had 50 shots so far and there has been NO movement. The only problem I can see is the longevity of the tape and whether it starts to fray but so far I'm convert!!
thanks for pointing me in, hopefully the right direction.
[/quote]
I have thought about using duct tape in the past, since I use duct tape for just about everything... even making a quick pouch.... since it has fibers in the tape it should work with no issues... I just prefer the feel of the cotton tape... let me know how it works out for you as time goes on.

Thanks again for your interest and willingness to try new things.. I really do appreciate it.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

ok fixed previous post


----------



## kingmurphy

nice vid thanks for posting,alright









Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## BCLuxor

Bumping for interest guys how many shots from the cotton tape? And how many from the ductape wombat?


----------



## treefork

Good fast option for the pouch , Will not come untied . Good tutorial!


----------



## lightgeoduck

luxor5 said:


> Bumping for interest guys how many shots from the cotton tape? And how many from the ductape wombat?


I haven't counted how many shots they (cotton tape) last, but I does seem to last longer than other methods I have used.. a couple hundred shots easy with my 20/10 tapers and more with my straights..

The ease of doing this and longevity is a great ratio IMO

Thanks for your interest

LGD


----------



## wombat

luxor5 said:


> Bumping for interest guys how many shots from the cotton tape? And how many from the ductape wombat?


hey BC
I haven't been ignoring your question. I'm still counting!!







330 so far and from the looks of it the tape will easily out last the bands!


----------



## lightgeoduck

wombat said:


> Bumping for interest guys how many shots from the cotton tape? And how many from the ductape wombat?


hey BC
I haven't been ignoring your question. I'm still counting!!







330 so far and from the looks of it the tape will easily out last the bands!
[/quote]

Sweet deal, its good to hear that you are getting the same results with duct tape, its always good to have multiple easy resources. even if its only used to attach the pouch.. It is well worth doing IMO.

Thanks again for experimenting with your tape...

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I might try this - I'm not sold on the bands -> fork attachment, but the bands -> pouch attachment certainly looks very neat.

I might try it out soon!


----------



## lightgeoduck

All Buns Glazing said:


> I might try this - I'm not sold on the bands -> fork attachment, but the bands -> pouch attachment certainly looks very neat.
> 
> I might try it out soon!


Yeah I don't always use the band fork attachment, but always to the pouch ( for flatlands that is)

Lgd


----------



## muddog15

If I understand what I have learned so far, the way you attached the bands the slingshot will shoot over the fork? What if I want to shoot through the forks, that's the way I'm used to shooting the Marksman slingshots I have. I have made a slingshot out of wood, I'm starting to think after seening a lot of other slingshots that I need to put more work into it, point is I want to put either bands on it or tubes. I don't know wich yet, so far I have found a couple of places to buy from I think I'm going to buy the pre-made ones though, to much measuring and cutting and math for me, lol.


----------



## DaveSteve

Lightgeoduck
I certainly will try this. Especially on the pouch side, where my bands always tear. I used TBG on it and constictor knot. Same difference!
You mentioned a few times to keep the 'open' side of the bands at the pouch down. What's the idea behind it?
I shot mine with the 'open' side up. Mistake?


----------



## lightgeoduck

DaveSteve said:


> Lightgeoduck
> You mentioned a few times to keep the 'open' side of the bands at the pouch down. What's the idea behind it?
> I shot mine with the 'open' side up. Mistake?


Mistake? Well I wouldn't say that. With the opening side down the "flow" of the band when it is stretched is angled properly. ( of course not sure if it would make a difference with how your forks are on the slingshot in your avatar).

I know the reason i do it but I really don't know how to explain it with typed word, hence the reason I make videos









If no one else sees this post, maybe start a new thread with that question.. I am sur there is someone here that can articulate the response better than me.









LGD


----------



## muddog15

good tutorial, i need a better way to attache my bands. will this work with tubes? i am going to try string also.


----------



## lightgeoduck

muddog15 said:


> good tutorial, i need a better way to attache my bands. will this work with tubes? i am going to try string also.


I tried them on tubes, but wouldn't suggest it. The reason it works great with flats is by folding the flats there is more rubber contacting with itself,in a sense, assisting in the hold. With tubes you don't get that. Too little tape you risk the tubes slipping out, and enough tape it would be obtrusive and affect your shooting.

For tubes, I use other methods that are out there already ie string, cuff, or zip ties .
LGD


----------



## drfrancov

Would cloth tape work the same? Got some at wallie world for less than 2 dollars. I will give a try.


----------



## lightgeoduck

drfrancov said:


> Would cloth tape work the same? Got some at wallie world for less than 2 dollars. I will give a try.


Any results with that? I am not sure if cloth tape and cotton tape are the same or not. However, if it is sticky, has some flex, and strong it should work fine.

LGD


----------



## bigron

very good info


----------

